# 450+Vegas target, money shoot, 1/31/15



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

*
GreenTop*
10150 Lakeridge Parkway, Ashland, VA 23005

View attachment 2145008



Put on your big boy britches and give it a go.........

The second line time is 12:00 pm NOT 11:45!

* WARNING:* For those from outside the area..... It is highly unlikely that you are good enough to win anything. After it's all said and done, your ego will be severely bruised! However, you will survive and you'll see just how well real archers can shoot! No allowed!


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

See you at 12:00 Saturday.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Looking forward to it........


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

No one has the stones to bet a few bucks on themselves? This 

How about just shooting with a bunch of others for fun? We are now at 28 pre-registered archers..........


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

I will need to sign up a few minutes before the shoot starts because if I pre-register, every one will see my name and not show up!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

markdenis said:


> I will need to sign up a few minutes before the shoot starts because if I pre-register, every one will see my name and not show up!


*EXACTLY!* I know a couple of guys that do that.......... and I know that in the last 5 years they haven't won a single $! They are a legend in their own minds! Actually, some of them are VERY good archers but they don't realize there are lot of guys around here that are NOT afraid to shoot against them!!


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

Kstigall said:


> *EXACTLY!* I know a couple of guys that do that.......... and I know that in the last 5 years they haven't won a single $! They are a legend in their own minds! Actually, some of them are VERY good archers but they don't realize there are lot of guys around here that are NOT afraid to shoot against them!!


Ha HA, Seriously, I don't think anyone is Sceeeered of me!......just helping to push the thread along.


----------



## LongTime (Feb 17, 2005)

Who do we call to reserve a spot? Thanks


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

LongTime said:


> Who do we call to reserve a spot? Thanks


Joel, I put you down for noon.............


----------



## LongTime (Feb 17, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Great Shoot Kent


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Great shoot kent well done !


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks. It will be even better next time. Good shooting Jeremy!


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Scores? Need to see who was picking splinters from there back side today.
Wanted to come down just was not in the cards this time.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Thanks. It will be even better next time. Good shooting Jeremy!


Thanks kent I try


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Triangle FS said:


> Scores? Need to see who was picking splinters from there back side today.
> Wanted to come down just was not in the cards this time.


Unfortunately I left the brackets/results at GreenTop. BUT, I do know that Rick Stark shot a perfect 66 against Randy Patterson's NOT too shabby 65 to take :first: in the Big Dog division and $275! Jeremy Dean swinging a BHFS set up proved again it's not the size of your stabber that matters when he took :third: in Big Dog division! Being a former BHFS guy myself it's always a pleasure to see someone like bopo2 :boink: the guys with all the coolest stuff!

Young gun Justin York starting from back in the pack plowed through a bunch of Wannabe's to get a shot at winning it all. Unfortunately for him he found out it can be hard to close the door on us old farts.....with a smile on his face he let me be the champion Wannabe for the day. I'm quite certain 16 year old Justin will have the "wannabes" in his rear view mirror very soon. Justin went toe-to-toe with Luke Long drilling a baby x on his 6th arrow to get a shot at yours truly..... I had to sit Daniel Spencer down with a "closest to the middle" tie breaker. I donuted the baby x while Mr Spencer was about .125" from the center of the baby x! In his shootoffs Chris Durrbeck got by a couple of fellas' by shooting closest to the center tie breakers (all baby x's) after the 6 arrow shootoff. But when he ran into the Stig he finally met his match. We tied in the 6 arrow shootoff and I again got real lucky and pin wheeled the baby x on the tie breaker while Chris was just off the very center!!!

In the Not Quite Ready (for the big time) division Mr. Ben Ayscue took home the championship after Tara in a very lady like manner LET him win and she took home second! she made it to the final round by sitting Ahbi on his butt......... He may say he was being a gentleman by letting her win BUT I was there!

Seniority with it's earned experience can be hard to overcome and it was proven once again when Wilt Baker showed the folks in "Why Not?" how it's done....... Susan Erdos (nanayak) earned enough by placing third to whip up at least a few more dozen truly scrumptious cookies! Matt Nixon showed he has some mettle but really stood little chance against Mr. Baker..... Wilt literally pin wheeled the baby x in another shootoff tie breaker finish while Matt did everything put pout it in the very middle.

What does this all mean? It means that age and experience is tough to beat........at least this past Saturday it was! Rick Stark shoots Senior Pro in national tournaments and did very well at the 2015 LAS Classic (3rd Masters Pro)! Rodger Willett WON the LAS Classic (Masters Pro) and the Iowa Pro/Am (Senior Pro) but he had to sit and watch the exciting finish to the Big Dog division at this GreenTop Open! KStigall won Wannabe class after limping through the LAS Classic (10th in Masters Open). Wilt, the winner of the Why Not class, has at least a few years on me while Ben Ayscue winner of Not Quite Ready (for the big time) division is over 50 as well....... :wink: A lot of much younger archers left GreenTop Hunting and Fishing Saturday with very tender back sides! I almost felt sorry for the kiddies........NOT!!!!!!


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> Unfortunately I left the brackets/results at GreenTop. BUT, I do know that Rick Stark shot a perfect 66 against Randy Patterson's NOT too shabby 65 to take :first: in the Big Dog division and $275! Jeremy Dean swinging a BHFS set up proved again it's not the size of your stabber that matters when he took :third: in Big Dog division! Being a former BHFS guy myself it's always a pleasure to see someone like bopo2 :boink: the guys with all the coolest stuff!
> 
> Young gun Justin York starting from back in the pack plowed through a bunch of Wannabe's to get a shot at winning it all. Unfortunately for him he found out it can be hard to close the door on us old farts.....with a smile on his face he let me be the champion Wannabe for the day. I'm quite certain 16 year old Justin will have the "wannabes" in his rear view mirror very soon. Justin went toe-to-toe with Luke Long drilling a baby x on his 6th arrow to get a shot at yours truly..... I had to sit Daniel Spencer down with a "closest to the middle" tie breaker. I donuted the baby x while Mr Spencer was about .125" from the center of the baby x! In his shootoffs Chris Durrbeck got by a couple of fellas' by shooting closest to the center tie breakers (all baby x's) after the 6 arrow shootoff. But when he ran into the Stig he finally met his match. We tied in the 6 arrow shootoff and I again got real lucky and pin wheeled the baby x on the tie breaker while Chris was just off the very center!!!
> 
> ...


Great run down Kent.Sorry I missed it. Sounds like it was as breath taking as the LAS shoot offs.
Hope to see ya in Kentucky.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Triangle FS said:


> Great run down Kent.Sorry I missed it. Sounds like it was as breath taking as the LAS shoot offs.
> Hope to see ya in Kentucky.


I expect to be there Bobby.........


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

interesting hmmm


----------

